# 4x4 Parity Alg for Corners



## riffz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey, I'm learning the 4x4 BLD and I need a good algorithm to swap two opposite corners on the same face without changing orientation.

Preferably in this position: UBL <--> UFR

I'm using Old Pochmann for corners so if there's an odd number of corner swaps I want to use this for one of the swaps.


----------



## kahman10 (Jun 25, 2009)

T- perm and then Uu2 (Ll2) U2 (l2) U2 (Ll2) Uu2 to switch the edges.


----------



## blah (Jun 25, 2009)

kahman10 said:


> T- perm and then Uu2 (Ll2) U2 (l2) U2 (Ll2) Uu2 to switch the edges.



You might wanna re-read the thread starter's question.

N perm. PLL parity alg. Do them in any order you like.


----------



## kahman10 (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry but that is the method i use when i get that parity and i works for me cause i dont have to think about what i am doing. it is like a second nature for me to use those algs.


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2009)

kahman10 said:


> sorry but that is the method i use when i get that parity and i works for me cause i dont have to think about what i am doing. it is like a second nature for me to use those algs.



He asked about opposite corners, though. not adjacent.


----------



## riffz (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright, thanks, I know that I can do a permutation for the corners and then switch the edges with the quick PLL parity alg, but I'm looking for a fast fingertrick alg that doesn't involve performing 2 in a row.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 25, 2009)

Make sure your centers are solved before you start doing a parity alg for corners. In the supercuber sense, swapping two corners will also perform an odd permutation on the centers. Thus, they must be solved or else you will destroy them in some unexpected manner.

This might save you a DNF.

Chris


----------



## riffz (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Chris, I was planning on solving centers first anyway, just in case any algorithms I took for granted would rotate them.


----------

